# Vintage Equipment



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

built to last! is this still running?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> built to last! is this still running?


It was, pic is just prior to replacement.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## electricguy

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet his is sporting a tie also


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electricguy said:


> I bet his is sporting a tie also


*But of course, an open collar is just so uncivilized.*


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I don't see his climbing spikes?


----------



## splatz

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I don't see his climbing spikes?


I think there are pole steps (pegs). I think you can see his belt.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Brings back visions of Grandpa's lab on the Munster's


----------



## RePhase277

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I was 23 in this pic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I don't see his climbing spikes?


There was foot pegs on those old telegraph poles that most often ran parallel along the RR lines.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> Brings back visions of Grandpa's lab on the Munster's


I'd have to look at a rerun to refresh my old memory! But could be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> I was 23 in this pic.


Wow, and you can still use the internet gramps? That's really impressive.


----------



## RePhase277

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow, and you can still use the internet gramps? That's really impressive.


Of course, but I'm still at 2400 baud.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> Of course, but I'm still at 2400 baud.


As long as you aren't at a level of 3-6-0 lax!!!


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> There was foot pegs on those old telegraph poles that most often ran parallel along the RR lines.


At least around here, the signal poles along the RR are quite short, I think the photo is a little deceptive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> At least around here, the signal poles along the RR are quite short, I think the photo is a little deceptive.


Agreed on both counts, also could have been on an elevated section of ground.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1931 Vintage


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What do you think came after these ceramic devices, bakealite?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What do you think came after these ceramic devices, bakealite?


Absolutely!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Those things are so cool. I have a few of them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> Those things are so cool. I have a few of them.


A lot of engineering in a real small space for when they were made.


----------



## Shorttime

"Vintage"? Yep! A whole plant full of it! Most of it is still in service, too.

These pictures have taken a long road to get here, so I have no idea what size they will end up being.

An Allis-Chalmers 2400 volt. Not sure if it's properly a disconnect, or a circuit breaker?











And an LA-600. Same MCC.










Remnants of an old starter. I couldn't get into the buckets of any of the energized ones, because the latches take a special touch to open when they're live.










Fun fact: any time the line side of the starter is live, those two bolts on the front of the frame are energized! I found that out the hard way....


For those who may not have seen one, this starter works by pulling _up _instead of in.










The line side is near the bottom, the load contacts are there near the top of the photo, and the armature coil is right out in front. They tapped one of the phases for control voltage. I don't remember exactly what it was, but it was well over the 120 that I was expecting!

Last, and hopefully best, is this beast:


































An old GE air circuit breaker. Still in service, just tripped right now, because the air compressor it was powering burned it's motor up.

Downstream of this is a soft-start unit that's less than ten years old.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## JRaef

> For those who may not have seen one, this starter works by pulling _up _instead of in.


VLGD.
Vertical Lift, Gravity Dropout.
Allen Bradley 509 NEMA starters are the only ones that still use that method. So far, gravity has never failed. 
_
(Although it does suck...)

_AO Smith / Clark Controls... they went under just before I got in the business, I spent a lot of time at a steel mill yanking them out to install A-B starters, because even by the late 70s, nobody had parts in stock any longer.

By the way, those two bolts on the front are NOT supposed to be hot! Most likely you are getting some tracking across all that dust.


----------



## XCasper

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What was the panel housing made from? We replaced one similar to this in St Augustine where the front door was oak with a thin metal veneer on the inside but the actual panel back and sides were 1/2" thick slate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

XCasper said:


> What was the panel housing made from? We replaced one similar to this in St Augustine where the front door was oak with a thin metal veneer on the inside but the actual panel back and sides were 1/2" thick slate.


The panel itself is slate the doors clearly oak. Working in old houses in NJ and NY where electric was first installed in this country I've seen some very unique panels, I only wish I had taken pictures of them all.

Some of the mansions in Rumson NJ (a very affluent town) had panel boards and transformers in the basements that rivaled Frankenstein's lab for odd looking antique switch gear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Still in use:


----------



## Switched

XCasper said:


> What was the panel housing made from? We replaced one similar to this in St Augustine where the front door was oak with a thin metal veneer on the inside but the actual panel back and sides were 1/2" thick slate.


Careful on some of those older panels, worked for a company that thought the slate looked weird... turns out it was asbestos......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> Careful on some of those older panels, worked for a company that thought the slate looked weird... turns out it was asbestos......


Slate and marble should be easy enough to identify by colour and smooth surface and asbestos should have a textured surface.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## splatz

Switched said:


> Careful on some of those older panels, worked for a company that thought the slate looked weird... turns out it was asbestos......





MechanicalDVR said:


> Slate and marble should be easy enough to identify by colour and smooth surface and asbestos should have a textured surface.


So ... what would you do different working on an old asbestos panel?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> So ... what would you do different working on an old asbestos panel?


Wet the asbestos down with a spray jug of water if removing it to keep the dust down and place it inside a hazmat bag. 

I don't do the tyvek suit and all that bs.

I mixed asbestos cement with water by hand as a youngster and don't have ling problems, yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wet the asbestos down with a spray jug of water if removing it to keep the dust down and place it inside a hazmat bag.
> 
> I don't do the tyvek suit and all that bs.
> 
> I mixed asbestos cement with water by hand as a youngster and don't have ling problems, yet.


I would do that too. Or at least I would in theory, if I am not making much mess I might just do like Clinton and not inhale. 

I am not recommending this for anyone else but I am not very afraid of asbestos in SMALL DOSES, IMO it's heavy long term exposure that gets you, I believe that much of the special handling you see is way way over the top.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I would do that too. Or at least I would in theory, if I am not making much mess I might just do like Clinton and not inhale.
> 
> I am not recommending this for anyone else but *I am not very afraid of asbestos in SMALL DOSES, IMO it's heavy long term exposure that gets you*, I believe that much of the special handling you see is way way over the top.


I think so too. 

Agreed, handling it like nuclear material is beyond reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


My house in Scotland when i was growing up had a nicer version of this house panel...I learned how to fit the fuse wire into the ceramics as a boy.! Even built one myself for our workshop as an apprentice....backboard was "tufnall"....beloved of the old UK electrical industry !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> My house in Scotland when i was growing up had a nicer version of this house panel...I learned how to fit the fuse wire into the ceramics as a boy.! Even built one myself for our workshop as an apprentice....backboard was "tufnall"....beloved of the old UK electrical industry !


I've seen the same type panel in relatives homes in Scotland. Some are enclosed in nice hardwood cabinetry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

I think I would polish that baby up and put in on my "shelf of old crap".


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

very cool


----------



## Big John

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Never run across an arrester like that: Sure would like to see the inside of the case.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Older then my Grandfather's books.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> Older then my Grandfather's books.


I'd bet he has one that age in his collection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I saw a sign like that in the head electrician's office at a hospital I did some work at last year. The oldest building on that site currently is from the 1960s, but there has been a hospital on those grounds a hundred years longer than that, I bet they have some cool stuff lying around!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> I saw a sign like that in the head electrician's office at a hospital I did some work at last year. The oldest building on that site currently is from the 1960s, but there has been a hospital on those grounds a hundred years longer than that, I bet they have some cool stuff lying around!


I'd hope so.

I love old stuff like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

*Vintage: NEW*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## fdew

My traveling display for antique engine shows.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## sarness

.....


----------



## Jack Legg




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

1952 Seattle skyline:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## RePhase277

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ah yes. When a man changed light bulbs and a woman wore heels around the house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> Ah yes. When a man changed light bulbs and a woman wore heels around the house.


You don't keep your woman in dresses and heels in the house?

Not to say I do house chores in a tie.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## varmit

Talk about a challenge to climb, this would be a prize winner. Now there are bucket trucks and usually no more than two cross arms on a pole.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cuba_pete

That looks like a good one to scan and print/reproduce.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cuba_pete said:


> That looks like a good one to scan and print/reproduce.


Interesting screw pattern.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cmdr_suds

Still hot

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cmdr_suds said:


> View attachment 111025
> 
> Still hot


That's a new one!

Regional thing?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a new one!
> 
> Regional thing?


I don't know. I just spotted it in a house in mid Ohio.

Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

cmdr_suds said:


> I don't know. I just spotted it in a house in mid Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS330 using Tapatalk


Don't recall ever seeing that pattern.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I think it's an early British Avo make ....with the AC and DC ranges the selector .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Manhattan 1887


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## fdew

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a new one!
> 
> Regional thing?


It is one of many ways Mfgs made outlets that would accept the plugs we use now and the Hubble standard (two flat blades in line like this - -


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Telcos still use that chair on the aircraft cable guy strand for mid span cable splicing jobs.....that guy strand can take a lot of weight....saw it wipe a huge fork lift off the back of a trailer that was over height that hit the telco cables.I was surprised the poles didn't snap instead !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

fdew said:


> It is one of many ways Mfgs made outlets that would accept the plugs we use now and the Hubble standard (two flat blades in line like this - -


Look again bro, there is no way that receptacle would take two horizontal blades as this --.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Telcos still use that chair on the aircraft cable guy strand for mid span cable splicing jobs.....that guy strand can take a lot of weight....saw it wipe a huge fork lift off the back of a trailer that was over height that hit the telco cables.I was surprised the poles didn't snap instead !


Haven't seen one used by the telco guys but when I was working on a base support contract that involved line work we all had to get checked out on a 'Skye Chair' that was very similar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## fdew

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look again bro, there is no way that receptacle would take two horizontal blades as this --.


Copy the pix and blow it up. the "wing" on the lower slot is full of paint. but it is there.


----------



## inetdog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The "You're dead" front switchboard? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

I watched them change a shorting transformer bush insulator in India....just slid some plywood over the transformer to stand on and went ahead to change it out standing on the board . I think it was 12+ Kv ...one guy held the wire as another untwisted it off the insulator and then he installed a new insulator and the process reversed .
They told me they had "lots of safety training "...."we always work to highest safety standards !"
No wonder they have them in the Saudi highrises working "hot" .


----------



## gnuuser

scored this at a yard sale in excellent shape small crack near the top.
cleaned up battery terminal and tested with a calibrated power supply and precision resistor.
accurate as hell.
dates back to 1955 us army signal corp multimeter ts-297/u


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gnuuser said:


> scored this at a yard sale in excellent shape small crack near the top.
> cleaned up battery terminal and tested with a calibrated power supply and precision resistor.
> accurate as hell.
> dates back to 1955 us army signal corp multimeter ts-297/u


That stuff was built to be bullet proof!


----------



## GrayHair

gnuuser said:


> scored this at a yard sale in excellent shape small crack near the top.
> cleaned up battery terminal and tested with a calibrated power supply and precision resistor.
> accurate as hell.
> dates back to 1955 us army signal corp multimeter ts-297/u


*I'm green with envy.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The "old" Tong Tester one !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

scotch said:


> The "old" Tong Tester one !


nope this one is made by GE.the TONG TEST set has it written on the front. i belive this was GE's version.i have one of each.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I probably installed 20 of those, mutac or something like that. My Journeyman loved those things. Somewhere around 1970 ish


----------



## goodtimesgladly

*OSHA Compliant*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


Watch your step


----------



## MechanicalDVR

goodtimesgladly said:


> Watch your step


Yeah a fall could fry you.


----------



## ppsh

Oil filled 30 kva Westinghouse 480/240 Xfmr. Installed 1937, still being used today. I guess they didnt have 1 1/4" fmc back then?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> Oil filled 30 kva Westinghouse 480/240 Xfmr. Installed 1937, still being used today. I guess they didnt have 1 1/4" fmc back then?


FMC wouldn't have helped much with that layout.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## WrongWire

Jesus that looks straight out of Fallout! Hopefully you didn't have to fight any super mutants to get to it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

i've seen similar ones ; where the hole was for a "key" to energize the outlet .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> i've seen similar ones ; where the hole was for a "key" to energize the outlet .


That is actually a jack for a synchronized wall clock system.


----------



## Signal1

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is actually a jack for a synchronized wall clock system.


The Simplex systems are still around, both wired and wireless. Schools mostly.


----------



## B-Nabs

Signal1 said:


> The Simplex systems are still around, both wired and wireless. Schools mostly.


See them in hospitals too. Usually they are on the demo drawing with an 'R' for remove. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Signal1 said:


> The Simplex systems are still around, both wired and wireless. Schools mostly.


Absolutely, the one pictured was in a military installation.


----------



## fdew

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I would like to find one of those.


----------



## fdew

B-Nabs said:


> See them in hospitals too. Usually they are on the demo drawing with an 'R' for remove.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I worked for Simplex for 5 years, and for a competitor for another 5. I assembled a two wire impulse system for a christian School from thrown out parts. The clocks from the 20s and 30 run the best. No maintenance at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

fdew said:


> I worked for Simplex for 5 years, and for a competitor for another 5. I assembled a two wire impulse system for a christian School from thrown out parts. The clocks from the 20s and 30 run the best. No maintenance at all.


Yup they don't build them like that any more.

The clock in my mother's kitchen is from the 1930's and still kicking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## gnuuser

MechanicalDVR said:


>


as durable as the old gear was it probably still works too:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Anybody have one of these?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

1970s ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## varmit

Anyone else remember the old electric hammers? These tools were the forerunners of rotary hammers. The chuck held a star drill bit that was rotated about 90 degrees left and right repeatedly while the electric motor provided the hammering. It sounds crude, but they worked quite well. This was WAY better than a star drill and a hammer. Sorry, no picture.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

varmit said:


> Anyone else remember the old electric hammers? These tools were the forerunners of rotary hammers. The chuck held a star drill bit that was rotated about 90 degrees left and right repeatedly while the electric motor provided the hammering. It sounds crude, but they worked quite well. This was WAY better than a star drill and a hammer. Sorry, no picture.


I remember the one Red Head gave you when you purchased a case of their anchors that wedged into the chuck.

It only worked with their fasteners.

Ala 1960's vintage.


----------



## fdew

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1970s ?


The back of this outlet is made from "Regrind". The left over Sprue, and Runners from everything in the place. Looks good.


----------



## splatz

varmit said:


> Anyone else remember the old electric hammers? These tools were the forerunners of rotary hammers. The chuck held a star drill bit that was rotated about 90 degrees left and right repeatedly while the electric motor provided the hammering. It sounds crude, but they worked quite well. This was WAY better than a star drill and a hammer. Sorry, no picture.


I still have some of those bits! They had a tapered chuck like machine shop tools often have, you had to drive a pin through a hole to get them out of the chuck.


----------



## circuitman1

fdew said:


> The back of this outlet is made from "Regrind". The left over Sprue, and Runners from everything in the place. Looks good.


got some just like this, thought they were neat!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## scotch

I remember as an apprentice being given the task of mounting raceways for new pyrotenex runs in one of our explosives plants ; and after a week using the star drill and hammer my journeyman says "good job...but it took you so long....didn't you think about getting an air drill from the stores ?"


----------



## canbug

My grandpa showed me how to you a star bit and hammer when I was 14-15. 
Not quite like a M18 hammer drill.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

canbug said:


> My grandpa showed me how to you a star bit and hammer when I was 14-15.
> Not quite like a M18 hammer drill.
> 
> Tim.


As a helper it was always my job to make holes with a star drill.......

My Uncle said it built character, I think it built muscles which was never a bad thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## RICK BOYD

*cant see it*



MechanicalDVR said:


>




cant see it


----------



## RICK BOYD

*cant see it ,,,till I post a reply with quote ??????????*

????????????? could not see any pics till I posted a reply quote then the images appear


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RICK BOYD said:


> ????????????? could not see any pics till I posted a reply quote then the images appear


Not sure how that works out?


----------



## RICK BOYD

*cant see it*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


opopopopop


----------



## RICK BOYD

*wwwwwwwww*



MCasey said:


> Brings back visions of Grandpa's lab on the Munster's


wwwwwww


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Keiser

cool stuff here


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now that would be perfect in my garage for the door opener. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> Now that would be perfect in my garage for the door opener. :smile:


Cool idea!


----------



## Wirenuting

GE automatic compensator model CR7051-AC1
Motor starter


----------



## Wirenuting

Wirenuting said:


> GE automatic compensattor model CR7051-AC1
> Motor starter


Tag for it


----------



## Wirenuting

Disconnect for compensator


----------



## Wirenuting

Wirenuting said:


> Disconnect for compensator


But it’s only tapped for a fart fan now.


----------



## Bird dog

Wirenuting said:


> But it’s only tapped for a fart fan now.


By the looks of it, it was fused between 65 &100amps?


----------



## Wirenuting

Bird dog said:


> By the looks of it, it was fused between 65 &100amps?


I believe they were 100’s sitting there. 
Next time I go to that building I’ll climb up and take a look for the old motor it fed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## oliquir

who wants to change a live fuse in this panel without PPE :vs_laugh:



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oliquir said:


> who wants to change a live fuse in this panel without PPE :vs_laugh:


If I only had a nickel for every fuse I changed out in a panel similar to that as a kid...long before PPE was even a thought.


----------



## Wirenuting

A couple of WW2 era Oerlikon 20 mm cannon's.

I located several at work and got the ball rolling several months ago to have them transferred to the Battleship New Jersey museum. 
These are about as rare as big foot to find. They should be on the truck Monday.


----------



## 460 Delta

I'd like one of those for home defense!


----------



## Wirenuting

460 Delta said:


> I'd like one of those for home defense!


Screw that, I believe in engagement in longer range. 
This looked better, IMHO, in my garden.


----------

